# "kluts" kwijt zijn - betekenis van kluts



## marrish

Halo,

In de uitdrukking "de kluts kwijt zijn" begrijp ik niet wat bedoeld wordt met het zelfstandig naamwoord "kluts". Ik denk dat het afgeleid is van "klutsen" dat ik ken in de betekenis van "eieren klutsen" maar ik kan niet begrijpen wat kluts op zich betekent en hoe deze uitdrukking tot stand is gekomen.

Alvast bedankt voor uw reacties.


----------



## petoe

http://www.etymologiebank.nl/trefwoord/kluts1


----------



## marrish

Vriendelijk bedankt. Het lijkt erop dat het hiervan afstamt: "misschien afkomstig van de *handpapiermakerij* en dan verwijzend naar het moment waarop men de slag kwijtraakte bij het verdelen van de vloeistof." Misschien. Is "kluts" ook bruikbaar buiten deze uitdrukking?


----------



## YellowOnline

Op die vraag zou ik graag antwoorden met het Duitse 'jein', maar dat bestaat helaas niet in het Nederlands  Ja en neen dus. In verschillende Belgische dialecten bestaat het woord ook als woord voor "een kleine, niet gespecificeerde hoeveelheid", maar dat is geen standaardtaal. Voorbeeldzin: "Om het roerei romiger te maken doet ze er nog een kluts melk bij". Als ik het zo lees lijkt 'scheut' mij een aanvaardbaar synoniem.

Overigens vermoed ik dat de etymologie in beide gevallen, dwz. uit het gezegde en uit het dialect, dezelfde is: nl. een onomatopee. Zie ook het werkwoord 'klotsen'.


----------



## njay

YellowOnline said:


> In verschillende Belgische dialecten bestaat het woord ook als woord voor "een kleine, niet gespecificeerde hoeveelheid", maar dat is geen standaardtaal. Voorbeeldzin: "Om het roerei romiger te maken doet ze er nog een kluts melk bij". Als ik het zo lees lijkt 'scheut' mij een aanvaardbaar synoniem.



Ik weet niet of dit beperkt is tot het Limburgs Nederlands, maar daar hoor je ook vaak "een klots melk/water/etc." voor een scheut. In 't Limburgs (de taal zelf) zeggen we ook _kloetsj _voor een scheut (en inderdaad ook _kloetsje_ voor klotsen).


----------



## bibibiben

marrish said:


> Vriendelijk bedankt. Het lijkt erop dat het hiervan afstamt: "misschien afkomstig van de *handpapiermakerij* en dan verwijzend naar het moment waarop men de slag kwijtraakte bij het verdelen van de vloeistof." Misschien. Is "kluts" ook bruikbaar buiten deze uitdrukking?



Volgens https://onzetaal.nl/taaladvies/advies/de-kluts-kwijtraken zijn er ook nog andere verklaringen. Er wordt zelfs geopperd dat 'kluts' in de uitdrukking 'de kluts kwijt zijn' van het Engelse 'clutch' afkomstig is. Maar of dat zo is? Het lijkt me wat vergezocht, gezien de ouderdom van de uitdrukking. In elk geval heeft het Engelse 'clutch' 100 procent zeker het Nederlandse 'kluts' in de betekenis van 'koppeling' (in de auto) opgeleverd. Ik heb echter de indruk dat de meesten tegenwoordig toch weer liever 'koppeling' zeggen.

Verder kan 'kluts' de betekenis 'kleine hoeveelheid' hebben, maar het komt me voor dat die betekenis aan het uitsterven is.

Volgens het WNT kun je eieren 'een kluts' geven, dus nog een keertje klutsen. Hoor ik niet vaak gebruiken.

En in het voetbal is 'kluts' wat sommige voetbalcommentatoren deftig 'mêlee' noemen: de kluwen spelers voor het doel.

Zelf gebruik ik 'kluts' eigen vooral in de betekenis van 'gard(e)' of 'klopper', maar ik zie dat Van Dale daar niet aan wil. Knap verbijsterend, moet ik zeggen.


----------



## matakoweg

Het woord "clutch" voor koppeling kende ik vroeger niet, toen ik rijlessen nam in een overzees gebiedsdeel werd dat pijnlijk duidelijk. Bij het verzoek de clutch te zoeken, deed ik mijn raampje open om te kijken of hij daar ergens op straat lag...


----------

